# Gemmy Jason Vorhees at Spirit?



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I went to our local Spirit store today (this years store was huge!!!) and saw the Jason Animitronic for sale. $250!!!!!

Anyone know where to find it cheaper? I know the 20% off discount will help but honestly that is only $45 off and still at $205 + tax is pricey.

Its a Gemmy product...do we have a connection with anyone that can get these for us cheaper? Ebay has them starting at $275. I hate ebay.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Honestly, use your 20% off coupon and buy it, you won't find it cheaper unless its defective. I had a hellofa time finding one last year, it is the single greatest horror item I own. Should my house catch on fire, I would go back inside to save it.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Don of the Dead said:


> Honestly, use your 20% off coupon and buy it, you won't find it cheaper unless its defective. I had a hellofa time finding one last year, it is the single greatest horror item I own. Should my house catch on fire, I would go back inside to save it.


 ---Don is totally right!! I bought this last year at the Spirit Store, and he is AWESOME!!Grown men and teens, coming to my haunt last year, trying to be tough guys and act like nothing scares them, acted like lil girls when Jason came to life. Now about that Leatherface one...I can't find one anywhere !!!:voorhees:


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> ---Don is totally right!! I bought this last year at the Spirit Store, and he is AWESOME!!Grown men and teens, coming to my haunt last year, trying to be tough guys and act like nothing scares them, acted like lil girls when Jason came to life. Now about that Leatherface one...I can't find one anywhere !!!:voorhees:


I missed out on Freddy sadly and regret not getting one.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

have you seen the new Hannibal lecter one? Im torn now.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Turbophanx said:


> have you seen the new Hannibal lecter one? Im torn now.


Go with Jason. Hanibal's likeness is off and his mask falls of when he moves.
Jason is pure horror art.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

My wife thinks he is lame. Not sure she gets the whole idea....

I would prefer the Mike Myers one too...


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Actually, unless it's a different model ( I'm doubting that) they have him online at walmart.com for around, I'm thinking $150. Order it there, and you can have them ship it to your local store and pay no shipping... just pick it up. Ta-da!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooops! Make that $189. Still, saving a lot there. BTW, same one made by Gemmy.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Dammit! I'm such a spaz today! I meant to link it. Jeez. Here you go...

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10248561


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

If he has it shipped to store that will work, but to pay shipping he'd be better off with the 20% coupon at Spirit.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

ill drop by Walmart tomorrow just in case they have them in stock.

Thanks for the great find.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, looks like they only sell them online. The "ship to store" option is good, but you still have tax to contend with... that's an extra $13 and change. On the up-side, if you need to return it, you could just take it back to Wally's with no hassle or extra shipping charges. Sure wish I could have one... *sigh*


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Hope I'm not rubbing it in, but thanks to Night Owl, I just snagged me a Jason from Wmart. $189 is a great price, but its still $189... Guess I'll be dining on Peanut butter for a while.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

got my Jason today at Spirit with my 20% off coupon, thanks hauntforum.

Love this thing... Im setting it up by the door so when my wife gets home, he will be there to greet her. lets see if she thinks its lame after that.

by the way... its AWSOME!!!!!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Dear Severin and Turbophanx,

I am seriously jealous. Why, oh why must you do this to me? Boo-hoo. 

Yours,
Night Owl


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

just ordered one from walmart. I'll have to fix that ugly mask of his though and block out the eyes..........hope the hockey mask can be removed


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

it can, it actually is a bit small. The face underneath is just silly though.

So guess what. I got it home, fired it up..scared my son. then put it away so he could play.

After he went to bed, I got it out in an attempt to scare the wife...it doesnt work now. I have to wait until tomorrow to hear from Gemmy about what is wrong. Im pretty upset.


----------



## poopsko (Oct 16, 2007)

that sucks...........if you don't get it running in time its still a good prop to have........but get youre money or a new one for sure........I'll be looking for a cheap jason mask........anyone know where to get a cheap one, without the big line cutouts in the mouth???


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

So Gemmy finally wrote me back, they simply restated the FAQ's about the item (make sure its plugged in..etc..) and then said...if it still doesnt work, take it back.

So im back to Spirit today for an exchange. cross my fingers that this one is good.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Does Spirit do refunds or exchanges? Halloween express and Adventure basically have a policy of No, or Absolutely Not.

Crossing my fingers for you that all goes well.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes, I've taken items back to spirit store. Pretty sure I just needed oringal box/packaging and sales receipt.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

got an exchange, the new one seems to be working fine.


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Thats great to hear. One of the main reasons I went with Walmart is fear of a defective product.


----------



## Turbophanx (Jun 30, 2008)

I verified before buying at Spirit that I could at least exchange it if there were a problem.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

Yeah, I was going to suggest Wal-Mart. I bought the Gemmy witch that stirs the cauldren and wireless mic there for 158, delivered. Great deal. You have to watch that Walmart site because they seem to be getting new stuff every other week/day.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

You're lucky. The folks who own the Spirits here in MN have a ZERO return/exchange policy.


----------

